# what color is Bella? (appaloosa)



## lucky2008 (Aug 17, 2010)

Sorry I'm on my phone so can't post pictures but have a link to the other post that has pictures of her.

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-pictures/go-tinker-bell-my-horse-98734/

I know that she is a _____ with a small white blanket but I would like to know her base color. Dad was homozygous black didn't roan, mom was a similar color to her but lighter and she roaned out a lot.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Hmm considering she looks chestnut sorrel and I am not getting a clack gene vibe from her or from her foal pics...

Are you sure that her sire was homozygous? What was his registered name?


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I agree with sorrel, flaxen sorrel at that.

I would also guess that Daddy either isn't homozygous for black or "Daddy" isn't really daddy at all. I know that LP can screw with base colors quite a bit, but not _that_ much.


----------



## lucky2008 (Aug 17, 2010)

Dad is only in dreams and I'm sure daddy is daddy
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lucky2008 (Aug 17, 2010)

Only In Dreams Appaloosa
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lucky2008 (Aug 17, 2010)

Only In Dreams

*HYPP N/N 

Homozygous Black 

E/E a/a 

Case: DT15721
*** 
This is what it says about the stallion p.s he has a big white blanket if that makes a difference
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

What I'm saying is that your filly appears to be red based, I would be willing to bet money on it, but if her sire is homozygous, then that's an impossibility and makes me wonder.


----------



## lucky2008 (Aug 17, 2010)

Well they know which stallion each mare gets bred to so maybe they just "thought/guessed/were told" he is homozygous.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TheLastUnicorn (Jun 11, 2010)

I actually do see a little shading on her legs which might be suggesting bay... Or maybe silver bay even... Which might answer the lack of Really dark points?

While you can still tell the base color of this filly, she has changed a lot, and more still since the photo. She was born black (other than her pattern) and has faded out to odd grey color with a white tail and some salt in her mane.(neither parent is grey, so she is not greying out) Lp certainly can mess with things !









As a newborn


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Full brother is also chestnut. Daddy isn't homozygous black.

I don't think that the OP's horse is black based. She doesn't look silver - the tone of the coat is too orange, eyelashes too dark. As well as that, silver is relatively uncommon in stock breed, and usually does not express anywhere near as much as it does in minis and ponies.


----------



## haviris (Sep 16, 2009)

Well I can believe it, apps are screwy. Wasn't there a genetically grulla app mare (that looked grulla at birth), that changed to a nearly palomino looking horse once grown?


----------



## BlackCricket (Oct 20, 2011)

yes there was. Ava Minted Design. 

I've got a friend who has an appy that for all the world looks like a flaxen chestnut. Genetically? She's a bay! She never would have wondered, but she had bred her and out popped a bay foal. She bred to a chestnut and was expecting a chestnut. Foal DNA'd to both parents, so she tested the mare for her color and was super surprised when it came back bay and not chestnut


----------

